# Your Heavers?



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

What are your heavers? And why? Everyone has different casting styles and capabilities?
I have the RS 1509 and the Outer Limits.
The 1509 is a workhorse and the Outer Limits is very light..Both smoke 8&bait. What about you guys...I have both of mine paired with Fathom 15's...
I would love to get a good discussion from you guys from the NE to The Hat.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

my light heaver is a breakaway 1418 with a squall 12 and 50lb braid............good for about 9oz
heavy heaver is a 1 piece 10'6"lami with a tld 15 and 80lb braid......good for well over 12oz
the lami is nice and isn't a broomstick.
the breakaway 11'9" is the bomb.......will throw 4-5-6 real far with a hatteras cast and will throw 7-8-9 pretty darn far too


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok I'll bite. I toss two Heavers
1) WRI Fusion uncut early production. Took a season to break it in. I am on year 5 or 6 I think and it is my go to balls to the wall casting machine.
2) Lami 150-2 cut a couple from the tip. The best fish fighting of the two and much lighter. But I loose prob 15-20 yrds. Still has the balls to get it 100+ though.

Have had the opportunity to throw most of the blanks you will see on the banks. Some have qualities that are better then the two I got, some are not for me. Lots of the guys I fish with use different rods. Some prefere things I dont. But my two have caught their fair share of papers. Dont see myself changing things up until one gives up to the sea gods. Tommy's blank will be the replacement if that happens this year or any time soon.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I really Love my Tica. It throws 8 and bait with ease, and can launch an anchor sinker pretty damn far.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't list my light setup but I guess I will throw it in...
RS 1385 with a Fathom 12...I max out with about 6oz. Fathom 12...


----------



## gunmutt (Jul 20, 2012)

smacks fanatic said:


> I really Love my Tica. It throws 8 and bait with ease, and can launch an anchor sinker pretty damn far.


What model tic a u got I am looking at getting one myself


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

lite heaver is a 12' 3-7 CCP, then 13' HDX and 13' WRI Nitro, and finally an OM ... Nitro is a custom build, rest are off the shelf models


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I fish SE Va planks...From Buckroe Pier to Sandbridge...8*&Bait is a must...Cobes, Sharks and Drum...The 1509 is a beast the Outer Limits is a blessing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have the SU1502 and SU1508
Break Away LDX cut to 12'6
All Star Breakaway 123
All Star Breakaway 1418

The 1502 is paired with a Daiwa Emblem 5000 with all purpose low riders
The 1508 is paired with a Avet SXMC- with all purpose low rider This was built as a "Memorial" for a best friend who passed away. 
The All Star 123 with all purpose low riders, is paired with a Penn 525
The All Star 1418, althoug it was built conventional, I have that paired with the Daiwa Emblem Pro A. The guides are big enough that there is no issues with it.

I have never been to the OBX and have always wanted to fish there and didn't have a "HEAVER". I got lucky and aquired 3 just in case I get down to the OBX someday. Up here in my neck of the woods the LDX, All Star 123 work just fine for me. I don't really toss 8nbait that often but I can if I have to.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

3 su1502s
3 sur1508s
couple su1569s
got a 13' afaw 6&bait that'll throw 10+
got a 13' ccp heaver
and some more stuff...they all wear magged 6500s

startin' to hurt all over for a new heaver...anybody got a blank they wanna get rid of?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

2...Century ccc's
1...Century SPOD
2...Rainshadow 1509's
2...CCP 10' spinning rods

and other assorted Trout/pier rods


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

KEVIN said:


> Outer Limits...Outer Limits is very light..Both smoke 8&bait.


Outer Limits? Where can I learn about this one???


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ill have to look to see if i have any


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I carry 3 heavers with me

1. Beakaway 2pc/1pc with Sealine x 30
2. Breakaway 11'9" with Sealine x 20 
3. St. Croix Ben Doerr 10'6" with sl20sh


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have any Heavy Heavers but I have a Breakaway LDX, two 10' Oceanmasters and a Team Alabama.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll play too.

WRI Fusion Mag
WRI Fusion Mag w/ Nail Butt
WRI Prototype

Century Spod-I haven't gotten to fish this rod yet since I purchased it from the marketplace here not too long ago


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

humm , started with the heavers when the only way you could go was custom ..
allstar 1509 spinning 
wrapped matched set :
allstar 1509 , 1508 and 1507 
allstar 1507 '2/1 lite'
lami 1502 
purglass 400-4 
purglass 300-3
a zipplex light heaver 
and some proto allstar telephone pole ..


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Some WRI Fusion Mags
Some WRI Fusions
Some Daiwa Ballistic 40-405s
and a AS 1509


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

Is WRI still in business? I never owned one but someone let me cast a fusion a few times. some of the furthest casts I've ever thrown...

I own..

1509RS w/ Avet MXL 
Tica 12' w/ Penn 525
OM CPS w/ Penn squidder
St. Croix Legend 2-6 10.5' w/ Avet SX MC (Light duty Heaver)


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

gunmutt said:


> What model tic a u got I am looking at getting one myself


12', XH, 4-12 ounces, 20-50 pound line. Its a conventional version, and I remember that you are looking at a spinning reel, so the spinning reel version would be the best to look at.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

WRI is not currently making or selling any rods. There was some speculation that they were to produce another run of rods at a loftier price at some point, however for now its simply just speculation.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I left my Magnaflex at an ex girlfriends house by mistake after I moved out

I sure miss her

The Magnaflex that is

It was my first true heaver

I bought around twenty or so Heavers after the first one chasing distance, after I found distance, I find I am now chasing a faded yellow slow action fiberglass one piece and the fish and people I was around circa 1984


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

smacks fanatic said:


> 12', XH, 4-12 ounces, 20-50 pound line. Its a conventional version, and I remember that you are looking at a spinning reel, so the spinning reel version would be the best to look at.


Whered u get that from smacks? Ive been trying to find them


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i'll play too

Allstar 1509
Allstar 1508
2 Breakaway/Allstar 1419's
HDX

all paired with Baitrunner B models or Thunnus'


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Whered u get that from smacks? Ive been trying to find them


I actually just got it from a guy in Jacksonville Fl for $40. No joke its the best heaver i've had yet and I got it for a steal


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

su1502,sur1506,su1569,ccp3-7,ccp6-10,afaw beach,CCCLD,kompressor ss, tip tornado sport,as1509


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

CTS Makoi, 8-10 oz.......nothing like current issue CTSs.......light and exceedingly powerful with stiff tip section.
Ballistic 40-405.
HDX with tournament butt.
zziplex straight eight.......not the 12'6" with thick butt.........this one's 13' 7 3/4" with 25mm butt, light.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I also have a 13'6" CTS S8 5-8 oz that I like on the sand.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Zziplex primo synchro 14'
Zziplex primo synchro 13'
2 allstar breakaway 11'9 (one custom, one off the shelf)
Allstar breakaway one piece 10'
lamiglass 10'
G loomis 11' 1-3oz for lures


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

2-13'-fusion mags with nail butts,and one extra nail butt that will drop length to 12'6" if hard wind in face.. And 1-13'-fusion...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

AFAW Big Beach, Dawia Hatteras Ballistic (2), Lami 150-2 (2), Wheels Reels Fusion (2), Bass Pro Cape Point Special (2) , I need to stop..............


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Tracker,

How do you like that Team Alabama? I was thinking of getting one for my son-in-law.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

13' Fusion, 7 Dust, Breakaway 1509, All Star 1509, All Star 1418, Lami 1361MH


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Catch This said:


> 13' Fusion, 7 Dust, Breakaway 1509, All Star 1509, All Star 1418, Lami 1361MH


What would you most closely compare that 7Dust to??


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Lami 136 and 1502, Gloomis 1448. All with 220 Newells


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

4- zipplex quattro sports.... all with penn 970 mags, if ahi plugging from the fuel pier switch to dawia 50's with 100lb braid.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

12' custom St. Croix, not sure of the model # but it's rated 6-16oz. The sweet spot is between 8 and 10 but have thrown over a pound with it no problem. I have a saltist 30 on it now but will be getting a saltist 20 or the bearings replaced in my sl20sh, whichever comes first. Great rod, I've had a couple dozen drum on it as well as a few throw back blacktips and countless giant southerns. It's definitely my go to rod for heavy surf, however of I ever get my hands on an allstar 1509, that may change.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Mike, 
the 7 dust is a lighter version of the Fusion. Stiff rod with moderate fast action, meaning the bend is primarily at the tip and not throughout the entire rod. The sweet spot for me is 6 oz and a chunk of bait.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it's also 50/50 sections too like my nitro


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I am pretty content with my current line-up but.......you never know...
RS SUR 1385
RS SU1509
CTS S8 13' 6" 5-8oz
and Outer Limits 8-10oz..
Please don't let me see anything else that I like..


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Can I just put this out there.....With WRI drying up and the majority of hard core drummers owning, casting and currently carrying in the rotation a version of one or more of their blanks......At what point does someone get the mandrels and start duplicating the rods? Something like a "CCP Fused"....Or "CCP Fused Mag"...Just thinkin out loud with liquid encouragement.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"At what point does someone get the mandrels"

WRI never owns up to which manufacturer actually built the blanks, it is an American company which narrows it down some


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Kwaj-tom said:


> 4- zipplex quattro sports.... all with penn 970 mags, if ahi plugging from the fuel pier switch to dawia 50's with 100lb braid.


If you dont mind, what is "ahi plugging from the fuel pier"? sounds like an interesting form of fishing


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like jigging for tuna from a pier to me..


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

I drill out cedar plugs and fill them with just enough lead to cast with, ahi and dogtooth all come within casting distance in the lagoon also blue fin and a few giant trevally on plugging rods. fishing is fantastic but you do go through a lot of braid and mono due to the coral. Largest ahi was a little over 70 lbs, and largest trevally caught in Hi. was a bit over 90 pounds, comparing an old drum to giant trevally is like comparing a bream to a 15 lb bass.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang Tom B., you're having way too much fun out there...enjoy!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Fusion 
Fusion mags
1508 
1509
2pc/1pc
beakaway 11'9"


----------

